# New Signals from South Bend



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got 4 of the new south bend position signals and 2 of their cantilever bridges with 4 position signals on each bridge. What an approvement of over the first run. These are great. You now can power them from the track 9v to 26v, they stand alone or with a single wire connected together to form a true signaling system. If need you can power from 9v battery. They are close to 1/29 scale. And the cantilever bridges are great, the IR device is built into the frame work of the arm. Had the out for the last 4 days and not one miss trip on any of them. Jake @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Pictures please ???????????????


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya.. like Nicky we want to see.............


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the z scale for trains semaphore signal and had to send it back twice and it still did not work. Told the owner it was 110% junk and he had a lot of problems with it to fix. Also bought a three light signal and it worked fine but there were no moveing parts.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to http://www.sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html#LS_BLOCK

Looks like major change is that detector now goes between the rails rather than being built into the signal base. This may work better because the base mounted detector would detect the train on a parallel track if the IR strenght was set to high. The other big change are the power options, 9 to 24 volts AC or DC plus 9v battery and more.

...............Jim


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

I got 2 of the crossing signals and they work great. James was a pleasure to work with...I just ordered 2 crossing signals with the lowering gates. do recommend putting a bucket over the signal when rain is forecast to take away the possibility of water getting to the circuit board which is in the base of the signal.... the bell accessory is a must....


They work just like the real thing.....

Joe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Like ive been saying for 2 and a half years and 40 signals later.....................


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

It looks like their not for permanent outdoor use, as they indicate they should be brought in after each operating session. Correct?

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the site says: "For inside or outside use. It is recommended that signals be unplugged and brought inside when the operating session in done." 

Not sure what that implies... does not seem to be weatherproof. 

Greg


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

That's why I mentioned it, as for a typical outdoor application I would think it would need to be weather proofed. Just not practical to bring things in except in late fall before the snow starts to fly. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com *


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I leave mine out all winter covered with a 2 liter soda bottle. 3 years on the oldest including 56" of snow this winter and no problems. I have the new cantilever signal and use a small desk trash can to cover it with a brick attached to the top due to wind, so far so good turn on track power and all signals come to life. Jake


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

With a little extra care the signals can be left out. Silicone all visible wire connections and any crack or opening in the signal base. I should have some soon to test in the elements. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are some pics from my test bench showing the 1 of the cantilever's and being compared to an Aristo bridge. Plus the new and old stand alone signals.


















The flat bottom is the new and the up right box is the original. On the new the IR detector goes between the ties. On the original the IR detector is built into the side of the case. Jake 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

A couple more. Jake
























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

